# Help....barking at night



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Eddie is 5 months old now, he is a wonderful little or rather not so little pup now. However this week has been a nightmare during the night. 

Normally we go to bed about 10.30, Eddie goes out for a wee or poo then will put himself to bed in his crate. We say goodnight and all is well until about 6.00am, i will hear him whinning and get up to let him out, he will have a wee and poss a poo and all is good.

This last week has been awful, not helped by the fact i have a horrible cold so feel fairly sh*t anyway. Have been putting him to bed as normal and he has started barking, so have ignored and it stopped after about 30 mins, he then slept until about 5.00am

The last few nights the barking has gone on for longer, last night it was about 1.30am then he started again about 3.45am. Because i feel so tired, i'm off work at the moment as feel so ill, i let him upstairs and he slept under the bed until 7.00am

My husband is away with work so have no-one apart from the kids here. How do i stop what will easily turn into a vicious circle? I don't want him to sleep upstairs.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Is it possible that it's the absence of your husband that's upsetting him? I know that they are at their most settled when all the family are present and correct. Dylan often wants to wait by the front door if someone is out.


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope not, as my husband is away for another week yet, don't think i can go without sleep for that long.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This happened to lady just the other week too...she had been solidly sleeping from 11-6am without a peep, the she started back to what she did when we first brought her home, the first night i was concerned, I went down. took her out...put her back and she started barking again, so I took everything out of her crate thinking somehting was in there bothering her....nope nothing, so back she went, and barked again, so I spent the night on the couch near her, the next night it started all over again,but irratable from no sleep the night before, I let her wine it out longer....I too was sick....SO I wonder if they sence that something isn't right with us....so my husband got up with her....she did it for a few nights...now it has stoped completely. thankfuly she is back to sleeping like normal...I think your pup is either missing your husband or knows you aren't well....sleep with something to drown out the noise was what we had to do....she quickly got back into her regular routine. good luck and feel better!


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks, glad to hear im not the only one. Have just got back from a lovely walk with Eddie. It was nice to get some fresh air without the wind or rain we have had lately. Feel a little bit better now. Ed has curled up on the sofa and is having 40 winks, think i might join him before the girls get home.
Great pictures of Lady by the way.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Eddiesmum said:


> thanks, glad to hear im not the only one. Have just got back from a lovely walk with Eddie. It was nice to get some fresh air without the wind or rain we have had lately. Feel a little bit better now. Ed has curled up on the sofa and is having 40 winks, think i might join him before the girls get home.
> Great pictures of Lady by the way.


Thanks so much!!! and enjoy your nap!!! I love when they nap!


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds to me like the absence of your husband (pack leader) is the problem. I've just got back from two were away with work and our dog barked during the day a lot more for my wife and children. I've been back home 4 days now and he has settled down, not so much barking. He is also more attentive to me now that I'm back. I think he's worried I'll leave again. 
I know how frustrating it is but I would try your best not to allow him to recieve your attention by barking. Hopefully it'll stop! The barking thing has got to be one of THE most annoying phases. We've spent over a month turning our back on my dog and standing like a statue every time he barks. We only turn any pay him attention when quiet. He's slowly getting the message


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope everything settles down its so hard when you're tired. is it unusual for your husband to go away then? When Wilf was 5 months old he spent one night barking and would nt settle we were going to a wedding the next day ... fratching with my husband through the night over wehter to go down or leave him etc .. but that was it so goodness knows what set that off. You just dont want to reinforce the behaviour. Hope he's ok, have a good night x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

yes he does have to go away on business quite often so Eddie will have to get use to it. Hopefully tonight will be better.....famous last words i think


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My husband always puts them to bed so the couple of nights he's been away Wilf has cried if I've put him to bed.. so rather than tolerate it he's come to bed with me ... then back to usual routine day after ... our guilty pleasure x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what im tempted to do as feel poorly at the moment but will confuse Eddie more in the long run i think


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope everything was back to normal last night and that you're feeling better x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

He slept all night!!!! Only cried for about 3 minutes when he first went to bed but settled down really quickly. Certainly helped as felt bushed and had to go to work today so really needed my sleep.
Told my husband about the missing him theory, he was dead chuffed that Eddie was missing him.....:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Eddiesmum said:


> He slept all night!!!! Only cried for about 3 minutes when he first went to bed but settled down really quickly. Certainly helped as felt bushed and had to go to work today so really needed my sleep.
> Told my husband about the missing him theory, he was dead chuffed that Eddie was missing him.....:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


ahaha that's so cute.
so glad to hear he went back to sleep as normal finally.


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, my husband is away 2 nights every week, and just told him about the 'missing your dad' theory but Brontie doesn't even seem to notice! Kate


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news ...at least your husband feels loved and missed x


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Just to let you all know had another good nights sleep last night as well....in fact he slept so well i was late getting up!!

Maybe he had worn himself out from the previous few nights.

They are funny though, they all have such wonderful characters.

I really can't imagine how we managed without him, he really completes the family


> :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So glad to hear all is back to normal! and I know what you mean...it is better with them in our lives!


----------



## debbkeddy (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been having the same issue. Mater will be 5 months on January 13. We have not had any issues at night until last week. Nothing has changed in our night time routine. Mater will bark as soon as he goes into his kennel at night (usually around 10:30 pm) and will bark until 1-2 am. We are at a loss, and really not sure what to do. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie now sleeps with me that was always the plan anyway, but she wakes up at 5am! Today I decided I did not want to get up that early put her out for a poo then we went back to bed she was a bit miffed but went back to sleep until 7 a much more sociable hour. Long may this continue!


----------

